# Can I put a Western V-plow on a 99 Sierra 1500 ?



## ilovebeer (Jul 27, 2010)

I bought a 99 Sierra 1500 (newer style), 4x4 , 5.3L with 77k miles on it specifically to plow this winter, I put the 2-3" tortion lift on it, and am buying bigger tires tommorow, I just bought a 2009 Western V-Blade 7.6 POLY Ultramount (as I was told this would be good for the truck I got) now I have a mechanic telling me that this truck cant handle that weight, and im risking cracking the frame? Is this true? is anyone running this combo? any thoughts??


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

hmmmm.......wouldn't have been my first choice, that is a lot of plow for a 1/2 ton truck.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes I agree. That is a big plow for that truck. GM frams are known for cracking. The the most I would put on that truck is a 8 footer and even then that can be a bit much.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Did you go to the western site and use the Quickmatch to see if it would mount on your truck?

What front axle do you have?

If you have the 3600lbs front axle you really should not do it. Here's the quickmatch link, enter your info and see what it says.

http://www.westernplows.com/quickmatch.asp


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

How much plowing will you be doing? How far apart are your customers?


----------



## ilovebeer (Jul 27, 2010)

Ugh..., not what I was hoping to hear, but I really appreciate the responses guys! Basher, im not really sure which axels are on it, I'll have to try and find out, but from what im hearing, this is not a good idea.. My buddy owns a plowing company, and it will be used for non-stop commercial whenever there is snow on the ground..


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

If you have the plow already, sell the truck or trade it in for a 3/4 ton and forget about the lift. It can be done but bigger tires and lift means modifications to your mount. Just keep it stock and go make money.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Inside your driver's door should be a sticker with GFAW, GRAW and Gross load ratings.


----------



## ilovebeer (Jul 27, 2010)

I just checked, and it says:
GVWR 6400 Lbs
GAWR FT 3925 Lbs
GAWR RR 3750 Lbs

And im 99% sure its a direct fit for my truck, I just dont know if the truck can handle it.. It came off a 2000 SIlverado 1500 , and the guy i bought it from said it will bolt right up to my 99 since they are the same body style


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

With that front axle the Quick Match says it's will fit.


----------



## ilovebeer (Jul 27, 2010)

Hmm, so I should actually be ok then?? Thanks alot for the info!!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I still wouldn't put it on your truck. Like said above trade the truck in for a 2500.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

dont know what the weight difference is, but we have a 7'6'' Boss V plow on a '05 1500, we use quite a bit of weight to counter it though.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

ilovebeer;1054240 said:


> Hmm, so I should actually be ok then?? Thanks alot for the info!!


I didn't say that, but you are not exceeding the trucks rated limits. you need ballast and some timbrens and a couple cranks on the Tbars to make it usable. However; if you are doing commercial you would be much better off and have lower maintenance and repair bills with a 3/4 ton truck with-out a lift and more like a 4499 or 5300lbs front axle and plow prep.


----------



## ilovebeer (Jul 27, 2010)

Gotcha! ok, thanks alot for all the advice guys, much appreciated!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

if the quick match says your good then i wouldnt hesitate putting it on there. counter weight the shyt out of it and dont plow like a mad man. do you regular maintness and greass the front end everyother storm. also dont go joy ridding with it on there! take it off when not in use as that what hurts a truck the most. also keep in mind that chevy has one of the lightest duty front ends out there even in the 3/4 1 ton trucks. also almost everey body that has a plow on there truck in the winter with the correct ballest is overweight in the winter even me by 250 lbs. with that being said do it just dont beat the snot out of the truck and you will be good to go.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

cannot be done without riskin damage to your truck... period.... unless you rreally wnat to spend 4,000 a winter replacing your entire front end.... don't forget just caus you have a big plow doesn't mean your truck can push it, truck needs weight behind =ballast, ballast plus plow = waaayyyyy over weight. your ratings on your door are gonna be higher just rememebr it's a 1/2 ton truck, thats what your sticker is for that you register with state... putting that plow on WITHOUT ballast will mean your and instantly over weight... i don't know how much overweight fines are by you but they are very expensive round here... also remember your insurance may not cover you if you intentionally go overweight and get into an accident...
just some food for thought.

also how much does your truck weigh? betcha you only have ~1500 pounds before you reach your GAWR - hance 1/2 ton truck.... 1500...
but hey it's your money...
my advice either get a bigger truck. or get a smaller plow/


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I think most of you guys are overlooking the fact that it's a 7'6" plow. I wouldn't sweat it. A Full sized v, yeah, but a little guy????????? Nah...........


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

... do what you want


----------

